# Cassell Interview About the Trade



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Cassell had an interview with the Star Tribune I believe and he has some quotes in there. He simply is bashing both sides.
Sam Cassell is refusing to take a physical for the Clippers and wants a contract extension. He also has other things to say. I will bold things that I felt were interesting.

LINK 



> Former Timberwolves point guard Sam Cassell, traded last week to the Los Angeles Clippers, envisions a great season for himself in 2005-06 and a really, really long one for his former team.
> 
> *"They're going to be at the bottom again," said Cassell*, predicting in a telephone interview Wednesday that the lowly Clippers -- who haven't reached the playoffs since 1997 or won a postseason game since 1994 -- will pass the Wolves in the Western Conference standings.
> 
> ...



Apparantly he has no idea of his age and his health. He thinks way too much of himself. Sorry Clipper fans but this is what we were trying to worn you about.

Thoughts?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Cassell holding out of the physical so he can get a 2 year extension is going to get him fined. And if the Clipps want, they can cancel the trade and it is off.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Cool article. Nice quotes from ole Sammy boy.

He's pretty bitter right now, but he's going to a better team. The Clippers don't have a player the likes of Garnett, but they do have a better squad imo. 

Neither team is really built for anything except for a first round exit. 

Cassell has every right to gripe about the trade, he was involved! He's right Jaric is not Cassell except both are often injured, espeically in Sam's case nowadays.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Sam already wanting a contract extension?I should have figured that would happen. I wouldnt be surprised if the CLips cancel the trade. Word in LA is that Sam and Coach D are supposedly setting up a meeting. We should know a lot more after that meeting.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I had called it last night over in the Clipps forum. The guy has a terrible attitude. What can we say?


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Six years-fourty million is not enough for this guy? Sorry but he's not worth much more than that. I think you guys are better off without him. Talk to you later.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

"He made me an All-Star; I made him an MVP." - Sam talking about Garnett

:laugh:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

He is right about some things though. T-wolves never got past the 1st round until he arrived in Minny. Sam is not gonna get a contract ext from the Clips. He is gonna have to play for that contract extension this yr. LIvingston is gonna be the leader of the CLips next year so we only need ET for this yr. That article also proves that Sam is going to have a huge yr with the Clips if he plans on getting a new contract from another team next yr. By no ways should Elgin give ET a contract ext. If Sam cant live with that there is still time that the trade can be voided. We want Sam but the T-Wolves are in desperate need of trading him away.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> He is right about some things though. T-wolves never got past the 1st round until he arrived in Minny. Sam is not gonna get a contract ext from the Clips. He is gonna have to play for that contract extension this yr. LIvingston is gonna be the leader of the CLips next year so we only need ET for this yr. That article also proves that Sam is going to have a huge yr with the Clips if he plans on getting a new contract from another team next yr. By no ways should Elgin give ET a contract ext. If Sam cant live with that there is still time that the trade can be voided. We want Sam but the T-Wolves are in desperate need of trading him away.


Thats right. If he was as good as he thought he was, they would have at least made the playoffs. Its not like you guys had a bad team last year. Im not trying to hate on Cassell, I think hes good. Just a lil cocky.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

casebeck22 said:


> Thats right. If he was as good as he thought he was, they would have at least made the playoffs. Its not like you guys had a bad team last year. Im not trying to hate on Cassell, I think hes good. Just a lil cocky.


You just proved ET's point. ET missed 23 games last year and then Mchale started using him off the bench. Maybe thats why the T-Wolves missed the playoffs last yr.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Cassell was not the only guy who led us out of the first round. KG played and won the MVP. Sprewell did great in the playoffs. Wally and Huddy contributed a litte. Hassell was a surprise. We found a decent center to replace Rasho.... 

But yeah the quote on KG that he made him a MVP and KG made Cassell an all-star was bogus...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

casebeck22 said:


> Six years-fourty million is not enough for this guy?


He was talking about Jaric's contract.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Does this trade remind anyone about a guy named Nick Van Exel? When Nick was dealt to Denver he made a big stink about not wanting to be there. In order to get a 'star' Denver caved and must have promised Nick a deal after he said he would not play for the Nuggs.

Nick got his money and Denver went on to disappoint. Nick was still in his prime, while Sam is falling. Dude is just going to be a backup? I don't think so. He still has more skills than Livingston as of right now. Maybe not skills, but experience. And if the Clipps want the playoffs next season they'd better make Sam happy. But the move could end up costing L.A. the promising look they have right now if they give Sam $$$$$.

The draft pick was probably the deal breaker for L.A. and saving face. I think Sam will be alright and play next year just to try to prove to Minny they messed up.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Cassell holding out of the physical so he can get a 2 year extension is going to get him fined. And if the Clipps want, they can cancel the trade and it is off.


I can't believe the Clippers didn't want to just resign Jarvic lol.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

thetobin73 said:


> while Sam is falling. Dude is just going to be a backup? I don't think so. He still has more skills than Livingston as of right now. Maybe not skills, but experience.


If experience mattered more than skills, Robert Horry would be starting over Duncan but it doesn't. Livingston has the skills. He will learn from Cassell though. Its best for Livingston to start and learn from Cassell.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> If experience mattered more than skills, Robert Horry would be starting over Duncan but it doesn't. Livingston has the skills. He will learn from Cassell though. Its best for Livingston to start and learn from Cassell.



Livingston is going on two years out of high school, and battled injuries all season last year, so he still doesn't have all that much experience. Livingston has talent, but he's raw, and that's why they need Cassell to play.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

If you start the season starting Cassell and then eventually move him to the bench just because Livingston seems ready, Cassell is going to flip... Just look at what happened in the interview over a trade. He is going to stop playing hard during games etc. So start Livingston but early during the season allow Cassell the majority of the minutes if he can handle it. Then as time goes on, both are healthy, then you give more minutes to Livingston. Honestly they will have to wrry about both staying healthy because they have no Chambers, Jaric, or Brunson at this point.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Sam demending a new contract is a very bad start to this deal for LAC. They needed a PG to carry the load for awhile but Sam doesn't seem to think like that.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Sam needs to look at his birth certificate and ask his doctor about his injury history in the las year or so... He needs a reality check.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

No way Sam gets his extension. Livingston has a pretty solid game already, he's going to get better of course, but as long as he's bulked up some (which i've heard he has significantly) and stays relatively injury-free, he is currently good enough to start in the NBA. 

Sam is on the clippers for a 1 year stay only. Although i wish he'd at least play one game before *****ing about a new contract.


----------

